# 8 Frame All Mediums



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from a newbee! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Sunnyboy2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lori!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees will be bees. Whatever box they are in. One of the advantages of a smaller box (eight frame mediums) is you can manage them with a bit more granularity. Since the boxes are half that of a ten frame deep, you can add space a bit more incrementally.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Loribee. Were you able to determine what happened to the hive that you lost?

Ed


----------



## Loribee (Mar 27, 2013)

Ed, I believe the hive I lost went into winter with a moderate mite load and was also weakened by a leaking top feeder last fall. They didn't make it through some sub-zero temps but they had plenty of stores left. At the end, 6 workers had valiantly protected the surviving queen. A learning experience! I'm going to try to cut down some drone foundation to medium size to control the mites this year. Also repair that top feeder in case I need to use it.


----------

